# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Važne informacije >  Rodina brosura  N E P L O D N O S T - najbitnije info o MPO-u

## rvukovi2

*Drage naše forumašice,

**N E P L O D N O S T* 




_U njoj ćete pronaći  odgovore na pitanja kao što su:

    *  na koji način uopće dolazi do trudnoće

    * što možete sami učiniti kako biste povećali svoju plodnost i kako biste smanjili neke od mogućih  komplikacija u trudnoći

    * koji je postupak za pronalaženje uzroka neplodnosti

    * koja sve stanja u organizmu mogu doprinijeti neplodnosti

    * odakle početi s pretragama u procesu liječenja neplodnosti

    * koji su najčešći mitovi povezani s neplodnošću

    * što je dobro znati pri odabiru klinike u kojoj ćete se liječiti

    * kako ukratko izgleda postupak inseminacije, izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF-a), što je to ICSI

    * koji su općeniti savjeti vezani za postupke izvantjelesne oplodnje 

       kao i savjete o drugim brojnim pitanjima vezanim za postuke potpomognute oplodnje._


_Namijenjena je prije svega parovima koji tek ulaze u postupak liječenja neplodnosti._

Brošuru je

*pripremila i uredila:*Jasmina Vuković alias rvukovi2

*Recenzirao:*mr. sc. Renato Bauman, dr. med, specijalist ginekologije i porodništva

*Lektorirala:*Željka Župan Vuksan alias Eowyn

*Prijelom:*Renata Domazet alias Mukica

*Tisak:*
ROBIGRAF, Mašićeva 3a, tel. 01/23 23 484

*Ova brošura u cijelosti je rezultat volonterskog rada i služi kao opća informacija o problemima neplodnosti i postupcima medicinski potpomognute oplodnje te ne može zamijeniti liječnički savjet.
Zahvaljujemo svima koji su svojim sugestijama pridonijeli da sadržaj
brošure bude što informativniji.*

_Nadamo se da će svim pacijentima koji tek počinju s liječenjem ova brošura biti informativna i korisna_

----------


## Mukica

put ove brosure do ovoga sto predstavljamo danas moze se usporediti sa svim vasim teskim putevima da dodjete do svojih cudesnih beba... 

jasmina i sve ostale cure koje ste radile na ovome HVALA   :Heart:  na strpljenju  :Love:   :Kiss:  da se posloze planete 8) kako bi ova brosura konacno izasla nakon gotovo dvije godine od kada ste zapocele raditi na njoj i gotovo godinu dana od kada je bila pripremljena

a svima van rode (sponzorima tiska) koji su omogucili da brosura bude takva kakva je - moja velika, velika isprika sto su je sve skupa tako dugo trajalo...   :Embarassed:  jer sam za to samo i iskljucivo kriva ja

i na kraju nadam se da ce svima kojima je potrebna,  ova brosura biti korisna jer je zaista jako, jako puno volonterskih sati i truda ulozeno u nju

----------


## uporna

Vrijednice naše čini mi se da link ne radi.

----------


## alec

brošura je prekrasna   :Heart:  . cure hvala vam   :Kiss:   :Love:  .

----------


## Mukica

*N E P L O D N O S T*

----------


## fegusti

cure,   :Klap:  i   :Naklon:  !

----------


## rvukovi2

ne znam zašto lnk neće-možda zato jer skupa sa mnom tipka i moj desetomjesečni fakin  :Laughing:  -moram vidjeti zašto to ne radi.

----------


## fegusti

radi mukicin link  :D

----------


## pirica

:Klap:

----------


## anjab

Mukicin link šljaka, 
stvarno ste napravili pravi posao,    :Kiss:   svima koji su sudjelovali u izradi ove pravo školske brošure   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

:Naklon:  Mislim da je ovo još jedno veliko dobro djelo vaše udruge. Jer neznanje je strah, a strah je za ove nježene, osjetljive procese najveći odmagač.
A brošura je sjajna!

----------


## Ginger

:Naklon:   :Klap:  
pa što bi mi bez vas?   :Kiss:

----------


## marči

još jednom bravo bravo draga moja  :Love:  
muki-jeeeee  :Kiss:

----------


## snjeska_

Hvala na prekrasnoj brošuri, vidi se u svakoj riječi da je uloženo puno truda i zalaganja... Svaka čast   :Heart:   :Naklon:   :Klap:

----------


## milivoj73

HVALA!

----------


## ina33

:Klap:  !

----------


## uporna

Čestitam na brošuri zbilja je jako dobro sastavljena i obuhvatila je sve i to na vrlo razumljiv način. 
Hvala svima koji su sudjelovali u izradi ove brošure.

----------


## Naomi

Hvala cure, brosura je odlicna.   :Heart:

----------


## leda

:Klap:

----------


## wewa

Cure, kapa dolje!   :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

Sve pohvale!!!!   :Klap:

----------


## rahela

fantastično!!

čestitke i hvala vam na trudu  :Heart:

----------


## elena

Čestitke svima koji su učestvovali na izradi brošure. Sve je stvarno odlično, od sadržaja, dizajna, preglednosti ma sve je super.

----------


## Gost

Svaka čast cure , jako mi se sviđa   :Kiss:

----------


## pippi

Cure bravo   :Klap: !
Hvala svima koji su u tome sudjelovali, rezultat je za svaku pohvalu.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Fenomenalna brosura!Svaka cast cure!Vidi se da je ulozeno i truda i vremena  ali mislim da se isplatilo jer bolju na temu neplodnosti jos nisam vidjela.Jos jednom svaka cast.   :Naklon:

----------


## marti_sk

Bravo cure   :Klap:  svaka cast  :Naklon:

----------


## BHany

:Love:   :Heart:  
 Cure, divna je   :Klap:

----------


## andiko

Prekrasno   :Naklon:

----------


## sretna35

Iskrene čestitke!  :Klap:

----------


## Tia

Svaka čast!
 :Klap:

----------


## Jelena

bravo  :Klap:  

 :Heart:

----------


## pujica

fantastično   :Naklon:

----------


## Gost 1

Jasmina, Mukica, Željka...napravile ste sjajan posao.  :Heart:

----------


## klara

:Klap:   i od mene

----------


## Alyssa

:Klap:  bravo cure, ovo je sjajno!

----------


## anna

Svaka cast!!  :Klap:

----------


## ZO

bravo   :Klap:

----------


## neva nevčica

jako dobro, svaka čast  :D

----------


## corinaII

bravo  :D

----------


## tisa

svaka čast  :Klap:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## odra

Stvarno je brošura odlična, čini mi se da je obuhvatila stvarno sve što može zanimati nekoga tko se tek susreće s tim problemom, a moram priznati, dobro će doći i meni kojoj je od toga svega prošlo već 3 godine.

Puno hvala, drage naše, na tolikom trudu, energiji i vremenu uloženom u to!!!  :Heart:

----------


## enya22

:Klap:  cure i hvala na trudu!   :Heart:  Brosura je predivna i vrlo pregledna!

----------


## laky

MM neskida pogled s brošure i meni objasnjava   :Rolling Eyes:   :/

----------


## fatamorgana

:Kiss:   :Naklon:  i ja zahvaljujem. Zaista je uloženo mnogo truda.

----------


## Myra2

> Hvala na prekrasnoj brošuri, vidi se u svakoj riječi da je uloženo puno truda i zalaganja... Svaka čast


Potpisujem, bravo i hvala!

----------


## Charlie

:Klap:

----------


## vera

.....odlično ! !

----------


## orline

Bravo!  :Klap:

----------


## MIJA 32

Cure   :Naklon:   :Kiss:

----------


## Kjara

Hvala   :Klap:

----------


## Arkana10

Hvala   :Heart:  
svaka cast cure   :Naklon:  
*
smijem vas pohvaliti nadalje? Davati link na brosuru, mislim?

----------


## rvukovi2

naravno da smiješ, zato i je na webu.

drago nam je da vam se sviđa  :Smile:

----------


## fritulica1

:Love:

----------


## Arkana10

tnx Rvukovi
stavljam na blogu  :Love:

----------


## Betty

:D   :Klap:  Svaka cast 

Mozda bi   *pujica* trebala  postaviti brosuru i na Prije zaceca jer tamo cesce dolaze  ne toliko upucene cure koje se nikad i ne prijave na Rodu nego samo  " listaju "  ??

----------


## Pcelica Mara

:Klap:

----------


## draga

Izgleda zaista fenomenalno!
Svaka cast!

 :D  :D

----------


## fjora

svaka čast   :Klap:

----------


## Deja2

Odlična brošura, bravo!  :Klap:

----------


## Lidali

:D   :Naklon:   :Klap:

----------


## Arkana10

evo brosura. t.j. moja objava za brosuru je dosla i na naslovnoj strani makedonskog blog servisa www.blog.com.mk.
jos jednom svaka cast!!!

----------


## rvukovi2

internet ne poznaje granice  :Smile:  
svima u mkd rudarski sretno!

----------


## Arkana10

hvala   :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

HVALA svima koji su sudjelovali u kreiranju ove predivne, edukativne brošure.
MM i JA   :Love:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Svaka čast  :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## Rene2

:Naklon:   Hvala!

----------


## taya

:Naklon:   :Naklon:  HVALA  :Naklon:   :Naklon:  [/b]

----------


## kajka1

zaista sam ostala bez teksta.......stvarno perfektno...i moze se nekoliko puta citati tako da uvek naidjes na nesto novo sto ti je mozda promaklo pa ti osvetli neki novi put..........

----------


## kajka1

zaista sam ostala bez teksta.......stvarno perfektno...i moze se nekoliko puta citati tako da uvek naidjes na nesto novo sto ti je mozda promaklo pa ti osvetli neki novi put..........

----------


## sandra-zvrk

:Naklon:   :Klap:  
Fenomenalno!
Tako jednostavno i poučno!

----------


## mamma san

Cuuuuuuuureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Prekrasna je brošura!!!!! Čestitam!!!  :D   :Heart:  


Muki, Vučice   :Heart:

----------


## ponedjeljak

Čestitam   :Heart:   svima koji su pripremili ovu brošuru (jednostavnu i poučnu).
I dr. Baumanu hvala i na recenziji i zato što je takav kakav je! Jednostavan i pristupačan.

----------


## rvukovi2

Moram istaknuti da si je dr. Bauman zaista dao truda recenzirajući ovaj tekst u svoje slobodno vrijeme i ja mu sad i ovdje posebno zahvaljujem na tome  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Svaka mu čast, stvarno. A brošura je odlična - baš je onako - user-friendly!

----------

Pozdrav!

   Samo da vas pozdravim i čestitam na odličnoj brošuri!
   Konačno osjećam da nisam sama...dajete mi nadu!
   Hvala od srca!
   Nova Jazzy

----------


## bibi

Bravo cure, svaka vam cast!!!

----------


## Sunflower98

Bravo cure,   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  vas MM i ja

----------


## Lili75

Odlično, prekrasno!!!
cure super :D  :D  :D 
svaka čast!

a jel mi netko može reći može li je se isprintati odjednom ili moram ići baš stranu po stranu? hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## Lili75

skužila sam Učitaj u pdf i onda ide print odjednom!

ma savršeno od dizajna, do informacija u brošuri, preglednosti, bolje ne može!!!

----------


## black_lady

HVALA HVALA HVALA  :Love:  

od mene i MM

----------


## Blekonja

Hvala do neba  :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:  , bombardirana sam pustim nazivima, sada mi je dosta toga jasnije, odnosno malo sam više upućena u ono što me ako Bog da čeka!!!!! Sviđa mi se kako je sve skupa objašnjeno i prikazano sličicama!!!  Svaka čast!!! pozz iz Splita!!

----------


## Tabby

Drage forumašice!
Prvi puta se susrećemo s problemom neplodnosti.Tek smo učinili prvi korak i naručili se u bolnicu Sv.Duh.Ne znamo što nas čeka,ne znamo skoro ništa o postupcima i pregledima.Nakon što sam otkrila ovu vašu brošuru,dobila sam odgovore na mnoga pitanja.Pročitala sam ju u jednom dahu,sve je tako lijepo i jednostavno objašnjeno i jedino što želim nadodati je to da ste svi zajedno učinili veliki posao s puno uloženog truda i ljubavi.
Hvala vam na tome i želim vam svima puno sreće   :Smile:

----------


## rvukovi2

:Heart:   i sretno!

----------


## Bubalu

Sve pohvale cure.   :Naklon:

----------


## medena8

Svim sudionicima (znamo na koje se odnosi, a na koje ne)  :Naklon:  i veliko HVALA !!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## medena8

> Svim sudionicima (znamo na koje se odnosi, a na koje ne)  i veliko HVALA !!!


Sorry, toliko sam iznervirana da mi je post završio na krivoj temi! Moderatorice, molim uklonite ga!

----------


## aiko70

oprostite, možda glupo pitanje, ali na kojoj stranici se može naći brošura?
hvala na informacijama (nova na forumu!)

----------


## milivoj73

link ti je na prvoj stranici pdfa *NEPLODNOST*  :Smile: 
obrati pažnju na to da je brošura pisana po starom zakonu ali vidim da si upoznata s novim već...
http://peternel.ipapercms.dk/demos/RODA/Neplodnost/

----------


## Abys

bok svima!

jako me zanima ova brosura ali link mi ne radi. da li je mogu negdje drugo downloadati?
hvala!

----------


## cranky

> bok svima!
> 
> jako me zanima ova brosura ali link mi ne radi. da li je mogu negdje drugo downloadati?
> hvala!


 Na žalost link na portalu ne radi  :Sad:  ne znam zašto,
ali evo našla sam na drugom mjestu di je možeš pogledat  :Wink: 
http://issuu.com/quipos.art/docs/neplodnost2010

----------


## Abys

hvala :Smile:

----------


## TinaB

Ne mogu otvoriti niti jedan link. Javlja Not found. Možete li staviti novi link?

----------


## Kadauna

ja ovaj mogu otvoriti, probaj: 
http://issuu.com/quipos.art/docs/neplodnost2010

imajte na umu da ova brošura ne sadrži zakonske izmjene.....................

----------


## TinaB

hvala!

----------


## meboskmo

meni nece da otvori link neznam zasto help

----------


## luna1

nemogu otvoriti ni na jedan link brošuru........

----------


## BHany

*popravila sam link u prvom postu...link radi* 


> *imajte na umu da ova brošura ne sadrži zakonske izmjene.....................*

----------


## sandra555

Pročitala sam brošuru u jednom dahu i mogu samo reći SVAKA ČAST svima koji su sudjelovali u izradi ove brošure. Spremam se na MPO i totalni sam početnik, ništa mi nije jasno. Čitanje ove brošure je izvrsna priprema jer se jako, jako puno toga sazna i puno toga postane razumljivije, jasnije...

----------


## Kadauna

brošura će nadajmo se ugledati reviziju  :Smile: )

a evo zgodnog štiva za malo naprednije: 
http://www.hdhr.org/doc/POSTUPNICI_z...HDGEHR_web.pdf

----------


## tigrić

pomoć! kako isprintati brošuru??

----------


## Argente

Ovu nikako, nije namijenjena printanju. Pošalji mail na neplodnost@roda.hr pa ćemo ti poslati primjerak u .pdf formatu.
I to nove brošure, upravo izašle ispod čekića  :Wink: 

Ključam temu, imamo novu brošuru!

----------

